# missing chuck key



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Rats. Knew putting this board up wouldn't be easy.

Ready to drill a small hole to make putting the screw in easier. 

But the chuck key that's been attached to the cord for 10 yrs is missing.

Lowes has the keys, but was hoping to finish tonight. I don't suppose there's a substitute for that key.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You might be able to twist the chuck closed tight enough by hand.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Rats. Knew putting this board up wouldn't be easy.
> 
> Ready to drill a small hole to make putting the screw in easier.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,.... Stick a phillips screwdriver type thingy into the Hole in the chuck the "Key" goes into,....

With a straight-blade screwdriver, Lever(against the other screwdriver) the collet cogs around, 'n Tight,...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

ok, thanks. And when I do buy a new key how will I know what size, besides taking my drill with me.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

You answered your own question, take the drill with you. No mistakes that way. Good habit to get into.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> You answered your own question, take the drill with you. No mistakes that way. Good habit to get into.
> Mike Hawkins


definitely take the drill, not all keys are the same size. note I did not take my drill, that's how I know.:jester:


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

You can buy a keyless chuck and replace the keyed one on your drill. Never worry about lost chuck keys again.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks for your help.

I'm not mechanical so changing a chuck sounded hard.

Found a universal key at Lowe's. Glad I'm not the only one who's lost one.

Now realize my drill bit is too short to go thru the board, drywall and into the stud.

Will try to put screw in by hand or else look for a long drill bit.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Startingover said:


> thanks for your help.
> 
> I'm not mechanical so changing a chuck sounded hard.
> 
> ...


ooh boy. you should just bite the bullet and get a nice impact drill. I struggled with cheap stuff when I was very young, not having the right tool and/or a good enough quality one. for the stuff you use a lot, just go buy quality. I'm at the point now where my trips to the box or hardware stores are 95% for materials. most of the consumables I get ( drill bits, circular saw blades, etc), I have enough handy and just pick em up when on sale now.

Also I was a bit daunted at changing a drill I had to keyless, but once I did, I was glad. its so much easier to work with a keyless chuck. ( even easier to work with impact bits, imo.)

*good luck with your project !!


----------



## MinnesotaSteve (Apr 7, 2013)

Startingover said:


> Now realize my drill bit is too short to go thru the board, drywall and into the stud.
> 
> Will try to put screw in by hand or else look for a long drill bit.



Rub the screw threads with a bar of ivory soap. It'll drive easier.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> thanks for your help.
> 
> I'm not mechanical so changing a chuck sounded hard.
> 
> ...


Being "not mechanical" and probably not raised during the great depression I suspect you've never made a bit for boring wood from a nail. :laughing: 

Tools and material required:
1) nail of the appropriate size
2) hack saw or side cutters
3) hammer
4) anvil - don't be particular and don't let Mom catch you using her sad iron.

I've always suspected the spade bit was developed from this idea and it's a shame I didn't get the patent.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I should clarify that I do have a set of drill bits, so I know they come in different lengths. My problem is that the longest is too fat. I need a skinny long one.

Interesting about the depression and rigging one up out of a nail. I've heard lots of stories from my parents about that time. Amazing the ingenuity of people when needed.

EDIT: aha. Now that I organized the garage I found the orig. box the drill came in and at the bottom, was the chuck. Now I have 2 but will probably never use the drill again.


----------

